# Chuck mounted faceplate



## dgjessing (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm thinking this is going to come in handy:












Made it from 6061 aluminum yesterday on a friends much bigger lathe. It's got a 2" dia boss on the back that I can hold in my 3" mini-lathe chuck. Has a series of 1/4-20 holes in it which I hope will allow me to clamp down whatever I might want to work on. The workpiece in there is just a piece of scrap to try it out - that could be a recess for a bearing or whatever... 

It's definitely light-duty, but ought to do what I "need" ;D


----------



## Foozer (Mar 31, 2010)

dgjessing  said:
			
		

> I'm thinking this is going to come in handy:
> 
> It's definitely light-duty, but ought to do what I "need" ;D



Light Duty

Have played with face plates, are handy doodads. Seems to be a call for them towards ever increasing duty usage, so keep in mind that there is not much actually holding it to the spindle. An out of balance combined with interrupted cutting can and most likely will pop that plate right out of the chuck jaws. That said, they sure are handy for the odd shaped pieces.

Robert


----------

